# Please, stop me before shopping spree commences



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

So, my lack of a Henry has got me starting to check where to get one. My favourite Paph supplier, Asendorfer, has Henrys, BS, too. The problem is, Asendorfer has other Paphs too, Paphs that I've been pondering about getting for a while. The other problem is; I can afford it at the moment. A Mutant with money and a Paph itch to scratch, is not a good combination.

A Henry is a must though, so don't try to talk me out of getting one of them. What I do need you to talk me out of buying are:
Paph. dayanum
Paph. tigrinum 'Tigerland' x self
Paph. wilhelminae

Please, tell me how difficult each of these species are so I can leave them in Germany without any regrets. I already know I'm insane for getting a parishii, for example (since I can't really provide the low temperatures it needs to flower), so stop me from repeating this insanity.

Alright, I'm counting on you guys! :rollhappy:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 25, 2013)

A paph. wilhelmenia once kicked my dog and bit me in the ankle. They're just as violent as larger breeds like roth, but fortunately they aren't big enough to do the same kind of damage. Oh, and never, never feed them after midnight.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 25, 2013)

That's all that is on your list? I'd be adding at least four more! :clap:oke::clap:

PS....get the parishii and send it to me.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> A paph. wilhelmenia once kicked my dog and bit me in the ankle. They're just as violent as larger breeds like roth, but fortunately they aren't big enough to do the same kind of damage. Oh, and never, never feed them after midnight.


Okay, how do they feel about cats? Are they as vicious against kitties, or are they more accepting? Maybe I could train it to attack my neighbors... :wink:



Wendy said:


> That's all that is on your list? I'd be adding at least four more! :clap:oke::clap:
> 
> PS....get the parishii and send it to me.


That's all from Asendorfer, trust me. There's still maaaany more Paphs that I want, but, luckily for my wallet, he doesn't have them.

I already have the parishii, and it seems quite happy on my sink unit (?). When I've failed to flower it for a couple of years, I'll send it to you.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 25, 2013)

Please go ahead and buy all the plants that you listed.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Please go ahead and buy all the plants that you listed.


Not helping. oke:

But I've already ordered them... So far for patience! :rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 25, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Not helping. oke:
> 
> But I've already ordered them... So far for patience! :rollhappy:



We have raised you well.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2013)

If you don't order the Paphs you want you could regret it later. Plus, they are easier to get along with than most people!


----------



## polyantha (Sep 25, 2013)

Wilhelminaes are pretty easy to grow when you have a big plant. Give them bright light and they will grow well for you. For me wilhelminae and praestans get the brightest light of all my paphs actually. Be careful with watering when you get young plants, they dry out quickly because of their thin roots and leaves. In nature the very smallest young plants are shaded by the grass above them.

Look at these pictures in situ and you will understand that they are pretty much exposed to the sun:






source: http://culturesheet.org/orchidaceae:paphiopedilum:wilhelminae





source: http://orchid.unibas.ch/phpMyHerbar.../wilhelminae/Williams_Louis_Otto/specimen.php

You see the yellowish tips and the very fleshy leaves? 

Here is a picture of P. praestans (not wilhelminae as in the description), exposed to the sun in the same way. There is an interesting fact, that these colonies survive fires.




source: http://www.wildborneo.com.my/photo.php?k=papua&p=1&i=2


----------



## polyantha (Sep 25, 2013)

I have no clue how to get rid of these emoticons in the link. Very intelligent program. It converts the characters of links to emoticons :evil:


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2013)

Since you've already done it...good. I did too. Two very nice fairries and
a BIG multi-growth niveum. All three beautiful with great roots and not
too many $$$$$. You and I can just be happy and broke together! I love
Thanh Nguyen.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

eggshells said:


> We have raised you well.


That you have, my dear enablers. :rollhappy:



NYEric said:


> If you don't order the Paphs you want you could regret it later. Plus, they are easier to get along with than most people!


You're absolutely right, Eric. I never did order that Paph. Dollgoldi this spring, and I still regret it. I'm going to save up some money, and hope that Sam still has it next spring. Lesson learned. 

And I prefer my Paphs over most people actually, but that's because I'm one of those unsocial people (unless it's via internet, that's pretty okay). So again, you're right. :rollhappy:



polyantha said:


> Wilhelminaes are pretty easy to grow when you have a big plant. Give them bright light and they will grow well for you. For me wilhelminae and praestans get the brightest light of all my paphs actually. Be careful with watering when you get young plants, they dry out quickly because of their thin roots and leaves. In nature the very smallest young plants are shaded by the grass above them.
> 
> Look at these pictures in situ and you will understand that they are pretty much exposed to the sun:
> 
> ...


Interesting facts.  I have a praestans var. gardineri, and I'm really curious about the difference between the two species, which was why I got a wilhelminae too. And who in their right mind, can resist such a small multiflora? Not me, anyway. I really look forward to my order. :drool:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

abax said:


> Since you've already done it...good. I did too. Two very nice fairries and
> a BIG multi-growth niveum. All three beautiful with great roots and not
> too many $$$$$. You and I can just be happy and broke together! I love
> Thanh Nguyen.


This forum is great for enabling our collections, but not our wallets I think. :rollhappy: That tigrinum cost me a pretty penny, so I really hope I'll be able to grow it well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Not helping. oke:
> 
> But I've already ordered them... So far for patience! :rollhappy:



I'm glad you succumbed. Makes me feel better about my own recent orders.


----------



## limuhead (Sep 25, 2013)

You call that a shopping spree? Psssth, I call that getting off easy. I just got a flask of Phrag. Twilight Touch 2 weeks ago, Last week a flask of Paph. Molly Ott, a flask of Paph. Tim van Rooy, and a flask of Paph. Castleanum. Two more Phrag. flasks were on my doorstep when I got home today(Phrag. Audrey and Phrag. Acker's Ballerina x dealesandroi), I have a flask of Paph. helenae and Paph. tranlienianum that will be delivered tomorrow. I also have a friend looking for a few complex Paph. flasks as well. 
I think I spend at least $250 to $300 a MONTH on flasks, every month(bare minimum), not to mention expanding my growing area constantly. I have a shopping problem, you, my friend are an AMATURE!:drool:


----------



## Trithor (Sep 26, 2013)

Considering that she lives in a small apartment in Sweden, I think it is fortunate that she does not accumulate plants as quickly as you do. I suspect there will not be too much room to expand her grow area unless she makes her neighbours very very excited!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 26, 2013)

*Trithor* is absolutely correct. I don't have room for that amount of Paphs and I don't have the money either.  And I could never take care of so many either, so for me, this is a shopping spree (especially since I'm not supposed to increase my collection any further).

I'm honestly starting to get a bit worried about what is going to happen in the future. If, all of my potential large multiflora make it, I'm going to be out of room. I think I'll even have a problem keeping all the barbatas as they grow bigger... Not something I should worry about now though.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 26, 2013)

Mutant - simple solution..............move!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2013)

limuhead said:


> You call that a shopping spree? Psssth, I call that getting off easy. .. . I have a shopping problem, you, my friend are an AMATURE!:drool:



I agree! 



The Mutant said:


> I don't have room for that amount of Paphs and I don't have the money either.  And I could never take care of so many either, ..



Only one of these statments is probably correct. If you expand vertically you could probably fit more plants. If you figure out an efficient watering/maintenance routine you can care for moreplants. Money, .. Good luck w/ that one, I recommend trading.


----------



## paworsport (Sep 26, 2013)

Asendorfer has the rare callosum var potentianum....


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 26, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Mutant - simple solution..............move!


Haha! I can't afford anything bigger, so I'm pretty stuck in this flat. And since I'll probably never finish my education, I'll be doomed to a lower income, thus making it impossible to afford anything bigger. I would love to live in the same area though, but in one of the bigger flats, 'cause just like the one I have, they have HUGE windows! :drool:



NYEric said:


> Only one of these statments is probably correct. If you expand vertically you could probably fit more plants. If you figure out an efficient watering/maintenance routine you can care for moreplants. Money, .. Good luck w/ that one, I recommend trading.


Yup, but then I would need shelves, extra lighting, which would involve some drilling and some electric work, which I can't do and can't afford to have done. And since I have a rather limited amount of energy, it's about all I can do, caring for 80 orchids, what with repotting and stuff. I wish I could have more, but if I'm supposed to give my babies some proper care, I can't have too many. 

I'm seriously contemplating buying a pH/conductivity meter for a hefty price, so money is always an issue. 



paworsport said:


> Asendorfer has the rare callosum var potentianum....


Asendorfer also has a callosum var. viniferum... Let's just say that I didn't get everything that my brain thought could be fun to have. :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Yup, but then I would need shelves, extra lighting, which would involve some drilling and some electric work, which I can't do and can't afford to have done.



Flirt and have a male friend do it! 



The Mutant said:


> And since I have a rather limited amount of energy, it's about all I can do, caring for 80 orchids, what with repotting and stuff. I wish I could have more, but if I'm supposed to give my babies some proper care, I can't have too many.
> 
> I'm seriously contemplating buying a pH/conductivity meter for a hefty price, so money is always an issue.


My GF has lupus but w/ a good routine manages to do most of our watering.
Get a cheap pack of litmus paper and a cheap TSD meter instead.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 26, 2013)

That callosum var. potentianum is wow.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 26, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Flirt and have a male friend do it!
> 
> 
> My GF has lupus but w/ a good routine manages to do most of our watering.
> Get a cheap pack of litmus paper and a cheap TSD meter instead.


I have litmus paper already.  Been having lots of fun with it, and figured that the pH levels are probably too high (7) so I'm going to do something about that I think. Hmm.. good suggestion Eric, I think I'll stick to my paper, and buy a cheap TDS meter instead.

I'm sorry to hear about your girlfriend having lupus.  I have psoriatic arthritis, that comes and goes, but it's not bad luckily. The thing that makes suggestion number one quite impossible, and which is the greatest cause for my tiredness though, is Asperger's syndrome (assburgers :rollhappy: ). With this comes social awkwardness, and I get tired/exhausted easily, especially if dealing with other people (and I _like_ people), so no flirting for me I'm afraid.  I'll just stick to my chids and cats, and become a crazy cat AND orchid lady.

And I still want a Dollgoldi...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2013)

OK, my GF was a dancer and gymnast and Theater director and has arthritis also.  I understand. We'll have to see about getting you a Dollgoldi!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 26, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> ... I'll just stick to my chids and cats, and become a crazy cat AND orchid lady.
> ...



Sounds fine to me!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 26, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, my GF was a dancer and gymnast and Theater director and has arthritis also.  I understand. We'll have to see about getting you a Dollgoldi!


 I can't understand what she has gone though/is going through, but I understand the frustration of not being able to do something that's a big part of you. After I've managed to burn myself out, I have difficulties concentrating, making it impossible for me to draw and paint, and that sucks! Give her my regards. 

I've great plans regarding the acquisition of my future Dollgoldi. Aeryon bought one from Orchid Inn, so when Sam comes to Europe next spring, I'm going to have one. It looked like a great cross I think. Unless Sam has sold out, then I'll have to wait. If money becomes an issue (it's quite expensive, but it's a BS plant, so it's worth it), I plan to draw portraits for a while, to earn the money. All I need to do, is to get better so I can do somthing creative for more than five minutes though. :rollhappy:



Paphman910 said:


> Sounds fine to me!




Oh, and I need a dog too...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2013)

We're expecting updates on the tigrinum, I'm not that brave or rich yet! 


limuhead said:


> You call that a shopping spree? Psssth, I call that getting off easy..... Last week a flask of Paph. Molly Ott, a flask of Paph. Tim van Rooy, and a flask of Paph. Castleanum.


someone went shopping at Monsoon Flora! I got a Molly Ott as well, the roots were UNBELIEVABLE! and a Paph. Paeonius, normal roots for a multi X. 


limuhead said:


> I have a flask of Paph. helenae and Paph. tranlienianum that will be delivered tomorrow....
> I have a shopping problem, you, my friend are an AMATURE!:drool:


you're killing me!


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 26, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> We're expecting updates on the tigrinum, I'm not that brave or rich yet!


I've already started a thread, and I don't even have it yet! Be prepared for many more threads in the future, along the lines; "What am I doing wrong?" or "Help my poor tiger!" :rollhappy:

There's brave, and then there's stupid, that's all I have to say... :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2013)

Decent sized tigrinum are easy.


----------



## limuhead (Sep 26, 2013)

A while back I emailed Bill at Woodstream orchids. I told him what I wanted and asked him to send me an invoice. Along with the helenae and the tranlienianum flasks that got delivered I got a box from Woodstream. Most of the flasks are minis, 8 to 10 plants in each, but I now have a total of 12 flasks to plant out. To top it off another guy I get flasks from just emailed me about a buddy of his who has 2 different types of Phrags with awarded parents. Even though I can't afford it, you already know what is going to happen...


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Decent sized tigrinum are easy.


It's a small plant, so I have my work cut out for me. 



limuhead said:


> A while back I emailed Bill at Woodstream orchids. I told him what I wanted and asked him to send me an invoice. Along with the helenae and the tranlienianum flasks that got delivered I got a box from Woodstream. Most of the flasks are minis, 8 to 10 plants in each, but I now have a total of 12 flasks to plant out. To top it off another guy I get flasks from just emailed me about a buddy of his who has 2 different types of Phrags with awarded parents. Even though I can't afford it, you already know what is going to happen...


I think I'm in little league, and you're playing the major league of orchid buying, growing, and selling. :rollhappy:

I'm glad I found this forum. As soon as my friend starts complaining about me hoarding Paphs and Phals, all I have to do, is show her some of these threads, and she shuts up. :rollhappy:


----------



## Missgreen (Oct 2, 2013)

I have 3 questions

Who is Sam?
When is he coming to Europe?
Is he bringing any Phrags? (!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> I have 3 questions
> 
> Who is Sam?
> When is he coming to Europe?
> Is he bringing any Phrags? (!!!!!!!!!!)


Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn Ltd: Orchid Inn. He comes to Europe twice each year, once during spring and once during autumn. You can order and he will bring your plants to Europe, CITES and everything is done, so no problems with customs or similar.


----------

